# Pictures!



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

My first time with a decent camera. A lot of reading and learning, also a lot of trial and error...
































































Comments are welcome!

I still have a lot to learn,


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

beautiful pictures


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow - stunning pics 
Lighting and coloration looks great to me !


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pictures and corals!!!!!!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Great looking shots 

Are you using a dedicated macro lens, or is it a kit lens like 18-55mm ?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

thank for the compliments.

Camera is a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ7. (from 2006)
It is like a point and shoot on steroids. Most pictures were taken in a macro setting, but the camera does not have interchangeable lenses.

Paint was used to shrink the images, but no colour correction or any other modifications were done on the computer.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice pics!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Super nice! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice pics. What kind of coral is Pic one?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

PaulF757 said:


> Very nice pics. What kind of coral is Pic one?


Pic 1 is an acan, I am not the best with coral taxonomy, but I believe its an acan lord.
No specific designer name. I just liked how all the colours contrast.
All of my acan lords are super puffy and have feeding tenticles out almost all the time.

Thanks again for all the compliments everyone!


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Just goes to show you that you don't need to spend thousands on a camera and lens to get incredible pictures.

On a related topic, I need to learn to use my digital camera on settings other than AUTO, lol.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Those are some nice pictures for point and shoot, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)




----------

